# Bluebird frame on eBay



## tesch (Jun 22, 2014)

Frame only. Not mine. Maybe you could do a rat rod bluebird? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261512241577


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow no reserve, I'm impressed.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 22, 2014)

*Bluebird*

What to do with that hmm 15000 later you would have a complete bike


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 22, 2014)

Make a bluebird whizzer of course!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Rat bike would be the only way I see to go on that one. Someone that thinks they'll build this piece-by-piece is in for a very rude awakening! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2014)

As the years have gone by, I am admiring the carcass bikes more and more.

Carlos Santana once said, that it was the silence between the notes that makes the difference.

I think on a bike like this, It's what's not there that makes the difference. Everybody knows what's supposed to be there, so the imagination paints the rest of the picture for you.
I would just add the essential pieces that it takes to get it rolling and then call it done.
I guarantee, that at any ride, this bike would be the one that everyone was fascinated by.


----------



## then8j (Jun 22, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> As the years have gone by, I am admiring the carcass bikes more and more.
> 
> Carlos Santana once said, that it was the silence between the notes that makes the difference.
> 
> ...




I agree with you and compare it this way,

When I was in Germany touring all over I enjoyed the ruins of destroyed castles, and imagined their splender and Great Walls and battles that destroyed them. When I got to a complete castle, yes it was wonderful but didn't have the same wonderment as the ruins.


----------



## stoney (Jun 22, 2014)

That would make a great futuristic custom bike with a real machine age look. Raw metal, aluminum fenders etc.


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2014)

Has this frame ever been on ebay before?  I could swear I've seen it before.


----------



## jacdan98 (Jun 22, 2014)

I think this frame would be perfect for someone that has a bluebird with a crappy tank & frame.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm sure John could just make the missing parts, Of course he could make the frame too but having the frame would save some time.


----------



## BB Rider (Jun 22, 2014)

*Nearly*

......doubled in price in less than 24 hrs. and has six days to go on this auction. It will be interesting to see the actual sale price.


----------



## John (Jun 22, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm sure John could just make the missing parts, Of course he could make the frame too but having the frame would save some time.




I was thinking the same thing


----------

